# Clone only strain list.



## Professor bongwater

This is a small list I found on clone only strains. I thought someone else might enjoy it as well. ​

35 Day

84' University of Washington Hashplant

85' Oregon 4-way

Accidental Haze

Aeric 77 Cali-O

Airborne G-13

Afgooey

Albert Walker

Aloha 98 WW

Arcata Trainwreck

Arcata Wreck

Backstage

Banana / Bonanno / Bwananna

BC Hash Plant

Berks

Big Blue Dump Truck

Big Sur Holyweed

Blackberry

Blowfish

BlueMountain Jamacian

Blue Dot (old)

Blue Dot (new)

Blue Velvet

Blueberry Sativa

BR - 13

Bubba Kush

Bubba Kush pre-2001

Bubba Kush mint

Bubble Gum

Bullrider

Cafe Girl

Cali-O Sativa

Catpiss

Champagne

Cheese

Chem. (same as dawg)

Chemo

Cherry Bomb

Cherry Slyder

Coral Reef

Corn

Chocolate Thai

Chocolate trip

Cotton Candy Kush

Cough #1

Cough #2

Crazy Train

Cuddlefish Hash Plant

Cush, (same as green crack)

Dabney Blue

Dank *** *****

Dawg (same as chem.)

DHK???s Black Domina

Diesel, Original

DOG

Dogshit

Dumpster

Durban Thai Highflier

Elvis

Emerald Triangle

G-13

Garlic

Ginger Ale

Genius

Gilgarj

GOD

Golden Goat

Golden haze

Grandaddy Purple

Grape Ape

Grapefruit

Gravity

Green Crack, (same as Cush)

Grimm White Widow

Hash Plant #1

Hawaiian Webbed Indica

Herijuana (aka Hero)

High Octane

Hogsbreath

HP13

Humbolt snow


----------



## Professor bongwater

Jacki-O

Jack's cleaner

Jedi

Killer Queen

King's Kross (King Kush)

Kong

Kryptonite

Krystal Spike

Lemon Bomb

Lemon G

Lemonaid

M-39

Manic

Mango

Mass. Super Skunk

Matanuska Thunderfuck

Millies

Mother Ship

MSM???s Mr. Nice

Norcal Cript

OG Kush

Old Blue

Orange Bud

Orange Friesland

Oregon Funk

Oregon Purple Thai

Ortega

P91

Pacific G-13

Pez

Pineapple Thai

Pine Bud

Pink Kush

Princess

Pukeberry

Pure Kush

Purple Indica

Purple Kush

Purple Urkle/urple

Rene

Romulan (Pine Pheno)

Romulan (Grape Pheno)

Schrom

Sharon

Skunk #2

Socal Bubbleberry

Socal G-13

SoQuick's AK99

Sour Diesel

Sour Kush

Spirit of 76

Squirt

Stella Blue

Strawberry Cough

Strawberry Fields

Superfruit

Super Funk

Sweet Skunk

Tarantula

Tashenk

Terminator

Texada Timewarp (Twister)

The Purps aka Mendocino Purple

Trainwreck, E-32

Trainwreck, nor cali pine

Trinity

Ultraviolet

UW

Vision Thai

West Coast Nice

Wheel Chair

Williams Wonder


----------



## stunzeed

You can buy tons of those in seed form??????????????????


----------



## eyeslikedonuts

*'Sup dude :ciao: I have to agree with stunzeed. Alot of those strains you can buy seeds, expensive mind you, but most are possible. Check around and revise your list :doh:. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## LLCoolBud

Also clone only plants are not nessesarily strains,they are in most cases specific phenos of strains and crosses that are selected for specific triats.


----------



## ugotownedbychronic

Yea some retard on WTM has been argueing that these seeds i bought were fake..he claims train wreck is a "clone only" strain yet i bought fem. seeds of them...he hasnt shown any evidence proving me wrong so i think the seeds are good, does anyone know anything about the strain trainwreck??? these are the seeds i bought..
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHF%20Trainwreck%20x%205
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHF%20Trainwreck%20x%205


----------



## King Bud

The making of BC Train Wreck: http://the3lb.com/2007/09/19/bc-trainwreck/


----------



## umbra

They are the real deal.


----------



## Hick

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Also clone only plants are not nessesarily strains,they are in most cases specific phenos of strains and crosses that are selected for specific triats.


..there's a man with a "clue"..


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I was given a couple clones called PURPLE THAI, from oregon....I tried to get them to hermie so I could get seeds, but the seeds werent viable, wouldnt sprout at all...Someone at OG told me that Purple Thai was clone only...a buddy is still growing her...


----------



## godtea

Fake seeds? either you get a pot plant or you don't.
The Proof is in the pudding .
Was the end product a bang or a bust.
If you don't get stoned , you got burned.
 I didn't realize that MJ would produce "Mules" if you inbred it to much.
Live and learn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I agree that the list should be revised due to some of the seeds I have purchased are on your clone only list...


----------



## HoneyPot

This list needs a big update. I have seeds of many of these clone only types from this list. Depends on the area you life and if you can get your hands on some of the clones and if they are handled correcting to get a few male pods to self the clone. Using the correct methods. Also some have paid high prices for the clones, such as myself to be able to make seeds. Which are also at a high price just because they are hard to get a hold of. 

Peace and happy hunting.:hubba:


----------



## headband

theres some on this list that just make my mouth drool, like the chem, or gpd, or purple urple and erkle, og, pure kush, sour diesel, grape ape, green crack, cheese, romulan ect.  puple urpal is the only eighth ive spend over $65 on. She was a $85r.. pheeww$$$$$
for a fact i bought a seeded cheese eighth at the club, mabe pollinated with some other strain other than cheese, but cant all plants turn hermie and get a genetic seed that way, or no?


----------



## Muddy Paws

I have a cross of Matanuska Thunderfuck and Bubblegum going right now; I have heard that it was a clone only strain, though. Long and short of it is; if it gets me stoned...it's MTF X Bubblegum, ( I call it Bubblefuck) and I won't really think about it much more after that.


----------



## Mutt

godtea said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that MJ would produce "Mules" if you inbred it to much.
> Live and learn.


"Inbreeding Depression" is what it's called. 


			
				Marijuana Grower's Guide by Rosenthaul and Frank said:
			
		

> Certain variants with unusual characteristics, such as three leaves to a node instead of the usual two leaves, can be inbred continuously until all progeny carry the trait. One problem with inbreeding is that other desirable characteristics may be lost as the new population becomes more homogeneous. Inbreeding plants indoors seems to lead in a loss in potency by the fourth generation. (Preceding generations were considered comparable to the original imported grass.)



After the list gets more populated I will sticky it with the MJ strains.  Good thread. :aok:


----------



## Useless

I saw this list on ICmag. And I agree, some of the strains on the list are available in seed form. Strawberry cough is clone only, at least the real KKSC. The DP seed version is very different, and watered down. SOquicks AK99 was sent in seed form to a few people on OG if I remember correctly. (Not sure if he sold some on HS or not, been too long and too many bong hits...lol) 
On the TW - I am on the fence on the TW seeds. I have grown the TW numerous times, always the original cut. The problem with S1's from GH is that genetically speaking, the offspring will be essentially F2's. So you will not get a true representation of the original clone. On the other hand, an outcross like jojo did is just that, and is a hybrid. So again, not a true representaion of the original, even after backcrossed numerous times. Rez's SD IBL and Big Buddha's Cheese are prime examples of this. (Although Rez has done a much better job than BB, simply due to the number of backcrosses). (And visually speaking, the BC Wreck by 3lbs looks more like the original cut than the pics I have seen of the GH version). 
I also have been skeptical of the "breeding" techiniques being used, specifically selection of the plants used in the backcrosses. An example is TH Seeds "Da Purps"  which is supposed to be Mendo Purps clone. Didnt even come close. MKUltra, supposed to be the LA masterkush, not even in the same species. I think it should be classified as feral hemp. The Strawberry cough by DP as mentioned above is another prime example. While the DP SC is good, it is not the clone. Lack of flavor and smell, different growth stucture, and completely different effect as far as type of high. 

How about adding the Daywrecker/Headband/Underdawg to the list. 
The mother of the East Coast Sour Diesel. It's Chemdawg x (Sensi NL x MassSuperSkunk). 
Or the infamous Shoreline. 
Or the mysterious Traingle. 

Heck, even true RKS skunk is elite now, since no-one can find a cut or seeds anywhere....


----------



## Hick

Hi there useless, thanks for droppin' by and commenting. I got to give credit to the folks _attempting_ to replicate these _*Elites*_ through breeding. In one sense, it is a  noble endeavor, creating a strain from seed, that duplicates a single, exceptional phenotype for future generations.
(which is what "I" feel, _most_ all of the "elites" are) 
In another sense, and I recognize some of those names, it is undoubtedly an attempt to "cash" in on the market hype.  
  I know a few folks working w/ several 'different' Bubba K' and OG K' cuts. Not for profit, but for the sake of preservation and further enhancement. I personally have had/grown 3 'different' Bubba cuts. IMHO, _one[/] is exceptional, and woorthy of the "elite" status. The other two, are good, but notin the same class.
  The misconception that some growers are under, "IMHO" is that "If I purchase Bubba Kush seeds, all of my plants WILL be that elite phenotype, that is so coveted by so many. When in fact, those seeds are only "more likely" to yeild that exceptional pheno. Environment, ability and a certain amount of "luck" is involved in discovering and isolating an exceptionally good plant, IMO._


----------



## Useless

Heya Hi-C, err Hick  - 
While I applaud anyone keeping genetics alive and circulating in the pool, it is kind of misleading to the buyer. As you said, a lot, if not most, will be expecting the original clone only phenotype. 
I also agree that "elites" are, for the most part, exceptional phenotypes of particular crosses. Some examples are the Cherry AK 47 phenotype. Or the SSH catpiss pheno. Still available in seed, but finding that pheno is a rare occurance. On the other side of that coin are the freak bagseeds that turn out something special. The most famous of these being Chemdawg. Not available in seed form, and therefore "clone only". 

As far as the Cali Kushes go, I couldnt agree with you more. You know I am a medical patient and vendor, and I have to say I have seen more "kushes" than I care to admit. It is truley disappointing see a name exploited strictly for the purpose of financial gain, at the expense of the buyer. I mean, *** is cotton candy kush? platinum kush? XXX Kush? It really is out of hand, and it inhibits keeping the genetics pool orderly and non polluted. 
It my opinion that some of the different cuts are actually the same cut. They show different phenotypical expressions based on translocation. 
Examples - I have the Katsu Bubba Kush cut, as well as pre 98 Bubba Kush. They both look almost identical, grow identical. The only difference is the Pre 98 tastes like coffee/cappucino with undertones of Kush. The Katsu, is Kush flavored with undertones of coffee/cappucino. in fact, at the time Katsu from OG got bubba kush (which would be what is now called pre 98 BK). He pssed the cut around and everyone named it Katsu BK to give credit for the cut. However, it is still just BK. Just has minor differences in terpenoids and terpenes, because of geographical adaptation. SFV OG Kush is similar to Original cut, only difference is again in the terpenoids. Variances in flavor differentiate the cuts names. 
Does that make it correct? IMO no. One should not rename cuts based on variances due to translocation. 



			
				hick said:
			
		

> "If I purchase Bubba Kush seeds, all of my plants WILL be that elite phenotype, that is so coveted by so many. When in fact, those seeds are only "more likely" to yeild that exceptional pheno. Environment, ability and a certain amount of "luck" is involved in discovering and isolating an exceptionally good plant, IMO.


 
I disagree that an S1 will produce a pheno of itself. Like I said, S1's are esentially an F2 generation, genetically speaking. A mother can not reproduce herself in seed form. It is genetically impossible. (I am not a botanist, so if I am incorrect here, please let me know). Varaition of offspring will be evident. Some offspring might be really close, but will exhibit subtle differences in potency,flavor, smell and effect.  A perfect example is the OGers Kush from the defunct Kali Kush Seed Co. They used the SFV OGK cut, but the offspring are easily to spot when smoked. They are close to the momma, but not quite there. The best bet, as I eluded to in the previous post, is to take an S1 that is as close to the mother as possible, and backcross to the original mother as many times as possible. Still wont quite be the mother, but can be close. Rez's SD IBL is a perfect example, as I mentioned above. Close, but there are differences between it and the real ECSD clone. 

I have the SFV OGK, ECSD, KKSC, Pre 98 Bubba, Katsu Bubba and Cherry AK (among otheres, but these are relevant to this topic). I have grown Kali Kush Seeds Oger's Kush, Rez's SD IBL, AK 47, SSH catpiss pheno. Smoked the DP S Cough, and it was not close to the clone. 

So based on my experiences, I have to remain skeptical. 

I should add, this is not to say you can't find a great pheno. In fact, genetically it is possible (however rare) to find a pheno that exceeds the mother in all areas. Simply because of recessive traits that can express in successive generations, and the variance in genetic make up (genetically F2). 

Cheers.


----------



## Hick

I am in 100% agreement. I was speaking of Bubba Kush seeds only as an example, AND wasn't necessarily talking about S1's. But about "marketed" seeds, said to be stabilized. Any seed has the _possible_ potential to produce the exceptional pheno.(eg "chemdawg") Having the ability to reproduce it in unison, from seed, is near impossible.
"CLOSE".. but no cigar 

  Admittedly, I have resigned myself to almost exclusevly clone grows, for the last few years. But decided his spring to pop some of the many beans that I've accumulated over the years. Some of the most consiences and knowledgable folks that I know of, put forth tremendous effort in selection and breeding of them. I owe them the "oppurtunity" to find  that "exceptional" pheno in them.


----------



## umbra

i have been intrigued by this thread. some of the most elite clones were derived from exceptional pheno of seed. and the gene pool benefits by the clone only pool. yet to continue the gene pool, selective breeding with true strains(by that I mean ones that do not show signs of stress damage) should be continued, but separated as to not pollute the clone only pool, then add them to that pool if they show to be elite. I agree with it, it just sounds like Nietzsche's super race. LOL


----------



## dutchman

ola!!
I'd like to ad some 2 if they werent in there allready:


A5 (diesel or mango pheno)
C5
HPH
HP14(yes allmost as good as 13)
AG13
amnesia


greets,

Dutchman


----------

